# Nikon D5000



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

any experiance with this camera; 70-300 lens. Looking for a rig to take wildlife photos, dawn/dusk conditions. Found a used one for ~$500.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

No experience here, but I value Ken Rockwell's opinion: http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ken Rockwell and his reviews are the biggest jokes going in photography among those who take it seriously. Google "Ken Rockwell is a joke".

DPreview has very good reviews and tools to compare image quality against similar cameras.


----------



## Sarg (May 15, 2015)

I've used a D5000 for the last 6 years. It is a great place to start out to see if you are suited for photography. I just moved to a full frame (FX) Nikon D750 and it is opening up a whole new world for me. The D5000 is not a full frame and is designated a (DX). 

Instead of me reciting readily available and much better explanations of the difference between FX and DX just google it... 

I'm no expert and am mostly amazed at what real photographers can do. But in my humble opinion I would recommend the D5000. It has served me well. So well I'm hanging on to it...


----------

